# The SALEM



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello ....
As part of my Isles of Scilly Mail Packet Ships Website
at http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/iosp.htm
I have placed the details of the Salem Fraud online, in relation
to the OLGA J, which was originally the SCILLONIAN(II).
These details are at
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/salem1.htm
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/salem2.htm

Please can anyone help with a photograph of the SALEM, to
illustrate my page?

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Raymond,

I saw the SALEM in Devonport Navy Base on the 6th April 1999, looked like she undergoing some sort of work but was looking very smart. I wondered what she was. Don't know if I took a photo but will have a look.

Bob


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Salem*

Hi Bob,
Thanks for that ...
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Bob S said:


> Hi Raymond,
> 
> I saw the SALEM in Devonport Navy Base on the 6th April 1999, looked like she undergoing some sort of work but was looking very smart. I wondered what she was. Don't know if I took a photo but will have a look.
> 
> Bob


This can't be the SALEM that Raymond refers to in his web pages. As he rightly says, the SALEM was the VLCC which was famously sunk in Jan 1980 as part of one the most daring maritime fraud cases of our time.

Phil


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Phil,
After some of the stories I have been relating
I thought no more than she had been re-floated,
despite the depth of water. Still looking for a picture.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry guys, it was a long day yesterday, For some reason, I thought Raymond was referring to the ferry SCILLONIAN(II). More the size of the vessel I saw.


----------



## Ulf Harrison (Jun 13, 2005)

This is what Salem look like. Originally built as Sea Sovereign for Salen in Sweden. Check this link. http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/sea_sovereign_1969.htm
Ulf H


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Firstly, many thanks to *Treeve *for a most interesting posting. 

Whilst there can never be any support or defence for the dreadful crime of barratry, it is worthy of note that various parties connected with the fraud (and loss of the *Salem*) were either naive or blessed with a degree of conscience, depending on your viewpoint. 

Had the ex-_South Sun_ actually been scuttled by her Owners in a more catastrophic manner, there might well have been less evidence available to send people to prison, and much more chance to send innocent seamen to their deaths.

As I said, this is in no way a defence of the perpetrators of the crime, but merely an observation that maybe, as a result of taking a slightly gentle approach to the deliberate sinking, both in terms of how and where it took place, there was as a result considerable less risk to the innocents onboard, who genuinely believed that their maritime adventure was intended to take Mina al Ahmadi crude to Italy.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Many thanks Ulf, I seem to have missed this posting, somehow.
And thanks to Tonga for your supportive comments ....
It was a difficult set of pages to write, considering the sensitivities
of the situation and the connections which have been postured.


----------

